# Photoshop Elements 4 and My catalog-undo.psa file



## bobungermost (Aug 25, 2009)

I have Photoshop Elements 4.0 and recently got a message that My catalog.psa file was missing. I recreated this file and then was able to open the organizer but my original tags, collection etc. were missing. I have done a search for any.pas file and cannot find the original extensive file I had that must have had about 2000 photos organized in that catalog. I see two psa files associated with 4.0 : My Catalog-undo.psa and My Catalog.psa. If I tried to select the My Catalog-undo.psa I get the following message...There was a problem opening The Catalog named "My Catalog-undo.psa. Another user or application may have the catalog open, or one or more files may be missing, out of date, or damaged. The ODBC data source reported the following error: "[Microsoft] ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] The Microsoft Jet database engine cannot find the input table or query Id Table.' make sure it exists and that its name is spelled correctly.* Attempt to compact and recover this catalog, then open again? OK Cancel

Please help me understand what I must do to get my original My Catalog file installed. Thank you.


----------

